# Chile Stuffed Elk Roulades



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/category/CWC-Chile-Stuffed-Elk-Roulades/738594180.uts

I tried this recipe tonight. I used pobalano peppers and roasted them on the grill. Instead of pounding a steak thin, I filleted out an elk backstrap roast. I seared it on my grill at 500°, then dropped the temp to 350° until the meat hit a temp of 140°. It turned out pretty good, but next time I will use more cheese.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful.

.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I just ate dinner and those pictures are making my mouth water.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, that looks good. 
May have to try that.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Love it......Printed out and in the cookbook. The recipe section is the best feature of this forum.....bar none.------SS


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Need to try this 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks tasty.

I made something similar a couple weeks ago. I call it the carne asada plater roll (still trying to come up with something better :mrgreen


----------

